# Maui/Kaanapali Bound



## geist1223 (Aug 2, 2018)

We fly to Maui this Saturday -- August 4, 2018. We will be there for 2 weeks. We are staying 1 week at KBC and 1 week at Hono Koa. We have not been to Maui for 5 years and we have never stayed in the Kaanapali Area. We like Hole-in-the-Wall places to eat and Food Trucks. We enjoy snorkeling, museums, coffee plantations, and Hikes. We already have our ticket for Haleakala Sunrise. Last time we were there we drove around both ends of the Island. We have ziplined several times at Piiholo Ranch.

Any suggestions for places to go, things to do, and/or places to eat would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I would highly recommend Aloha Mixed Plate on the Kaanapali end of Front Street. Very casual outdoor seating with great local food. They remodeled last year, so we are looking forward to going there this fall. Sounds like you don’t mind rising early, so try breakfast at The Gazebo. Great breakfast including Macadamia Nut Pancakes, but you need to get there before they open. Right on the water with a beautiful view. There are many more, but those two come to mind first.

Have a great time.

Mike


----------



## slip (Aug 2, 2018)

I agree on the Gazebo, great breakfast and view. We liked Leoda’s For lunch and pies.

I’ll w watching this too. We return after four years in January.


----------



## LJT (Aug 2, 2018)

Da Kitchen in Kahului, Maui Tacos, the Gazebo, Dukes, Genki Sushi, Teddy’s bigger burgers, Maui brewing co. - that’s all I can think of right now.  Lots of higher end great places that are wonderful - these are less expensive.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 2, 2018)

That eclectic combination breakfast place and coffee joint right across the street from the Kaanapali Beach Club is really good.  We ate there at least three times during our week. It's called Soup Nutz / Java Jazz, and is at the left end of the strip mall with the Times grocery store.

Dave


----------



## klpca (Aug 2, 2018)

Agree on Leoda's. And stop by Kula Lodge (restaurant). Great views. We love to have breakfast up there.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I also suggest Leoda's (for lunch; get the ahi sandwich), Aloha Mixed Plate, Gazebo (prepare to wait in line), and Duke's.  

Also, Cheeseburgers in Paradise near the banyan tree on Front Street in Lahaina.


----------



## KevinB (Aug 3, 2018)

Stewz burgers in Kihei ! Excellent !


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 3, 2018)

Food: Cool Cat Cafe for burgers (best on the island, IMO), Da Kitchen for plate lunches (there's a location in Kihei if you're going to be in that area as opposed to Kahului), and the Kinaole Grill Food Truck in Kihei (right outside Kamaole Beach I)

Activities: Maui Ocean Center is a must, and literally any sail with Trilogy


----------



## holdaer (Aug 3, 2018)

Hello,
Thank you for getting this tread started.  My family will be in Maui 3 weeks, Aug 25th and I'm very interested in less expensive restaurant options, (besides Merriman or Fleetwood's on Front Street) and things to do.

One thing I read about was a coconut farm called, Punakea Palms Coconut Farm.   Has anyone heard of this?  Is it worth it?
https://www.punakeapalms.com/


----------



## Moparman42 (Aug 3, 2018)

If you like hole in the wall places, Soup Nutz and java Jazz became a must have for us for breakfast in north Kaanapali.  The decor alone will keep you entertained for quite some time.  Their Moco Loco is awesome, by the way.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 3, 2018)

Ah, another hole in the wall place in Lahaina: 808 Grindz. Their breakfast choices are fantastic, and prices are low (IMO).


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2018)

Some of the Best coffee we have ever had was Mokka. Much better than any Kona Coffee we have tried. A friend brought us some. She got it from the Hilo Coffee Mill. But it is grown on Maui. We will be tracking it down and hopefully visit the Farm where it is grown.


----------



## clifffaith (Aug 3, 2018)

A trip to Maui always takes us to Cool Cat -- fish tacos for me, and a bowl of chilli on rice that is so big we both eat the leftovers the next day for lunch. Be sure to grab up all the tourist magazines at the airport and you'll find a free brownie sundae coupon for Cool Cat. We head to Pismo Beach again in a couple weeks and always say we'll eat at their Cool Cat, but usually just stick with a second trip to Splash for clam chowder.


----------



## mauitraveler (Aug 3, 2018)

The Fish Market on the Lower H road is a favorite of ours (especially their Baja fish tacos).  We call in our order first for a quick pick-up, and then it's back to our condo to eat on our lanai.  There's also the Paia Fish Market in Lahaina and Paia, but they're a bit more expensive and I wouldn't classify them as a "hole-in-the-wall".  Another favorite is Joey's in the food court at the Whaler's Village.  Joey's is also located in the Napili Plaza shopping mall.  Enjoy your time on Maui!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 3, 2018)

mauitraveler said:


> The Fish Market on the Lower H road is a favorite of ours (especially their Baja fish tacos).  We call in our order first for a quick pick-up, and then it's back to our condo to eat on our lanai.  There's also the Paia Fish Market in Lahaina and Paia, but they're a bit more expensive and I wouldn't classify them as a "hole-in-the-wall".  Another favorite is Joey's in the food court at the Whaler's Village.  Joey's is also located in the Napili Plaza shopping mall.  Enjoy your time on Maui!!



I second The Fish Market and Paia Fish Market in both places.  Really good food and both are inexpensive.  There is a deli on Lower Honoapiilani Road as well that is very good.  

We are on Maui 8/20-9/3 with my sister and her husband.  We are staying at Kahana Beach.  Love that place.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 3, 2018)

Da Kitchen, Coconuts shrimp and tacos (Kihei), Merrimans for happy hour truffle fries and MaiTai's, Maui Brewery for happy hour beers and flatbread w/pork (or any time; wed, wear your Maui B/Crazy shirt and get cheap pints all nite), food trucks at Hana (fish sticks OMG), Thai food at Hana (tuna...yum).

Hula, Monkeypods, Kimos, Fleetwoods  all have great happy hours, but short, packed and kind of breaks the day up (3-5 ish) plus you always spend a ton extra if you stay for the sunset.  And, by that time, it always sounds like a great idea....

happy hour drinks in the grotto bar (Hyatt) are an unforgettable experience (deafening, but unforgettable)


Trilogy is fabulous. The larger PWF boats are surprisingly good.  We had our best Maui sightings this year on the PWF boat.  The trip on Trilogy was more fun though.... Steves rafts are great.....but quite the slap-slap-slap on the water


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2018)

Patti has a problem with sea sickness. She does better or small boats or Zodiac type boats.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 3, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> Patti has a problem with sea sickness. She does better or small boats or Zodiac type boats.


http://captainsteves.com/





Trilogy is very good, a lot of fun and super convenient (loads on beach right there!)  https://www.facebook.com/Sail.Trilogy/




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1707254589308528


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 3, 2018)

If the picture is accurate that Boat would probably be too big for Patti.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 4, 2018)

The bags are packed and weighed. We always have to check 1 large bag because we take our own snorkeling gear with vision corrected Masks, skins, booties, gloves, snorkels, fins, and my Beannie to protect my going bald head. Though we get to check 1 each with Alaska for free. We were laughing about our first trip to Maui in 2003 (Honeymoon) when I insisted I needed to take every Aloha Shirt I owned (my Mom use to make me 1 or 2 a year) so I could have a clean 1 for the day and different clean one for the evening. The House is clean and ready for the pet/house sitter. Except for the bathroom, which we will do in the morning. We have a 6pm flight. So tomorrow should be an easy day.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 4, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> So tomorrow should be an easy day.



This is the post from a very experienced traveler.  Have fun, Tom.

Dave


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2018)

Don't forget to buy a crazy shirt!  Best souvenir ever.

Get the color-dyed ones....they are pre-shrunk and last forever.  Mine are 10+ years old.
Also, the shop will screen print the year and your choice of symbols on the sleeve....get the whale....so you can remember the year (if you start to forget, lol).

Also, if you get a Maui brewery one, your pints get cheaper.  Wouldn't let that be my main focus.

The Capt Steve's boats are pretty small and you are really close to the water.  So, you don't get any feeling of height.  It's  a pretty small but long boat.  Best experienced on a calmer day.
They leave out of the harbor in Lahaina.

Have fun, take pics.  Preferably from the patio at Merrimans. 

Forgot to mention:  you can hike the old golf course across the road from Kapalua.  Great vistas.  Also, consider walking out to see the DRAGON's TEETH.  Great little walk.  Use beach access parking and walk down the side of the golf course.  It's apparent when you start walking.

cheers!

mai tai's for everyone......


----------



## Dean (Aug 4, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> If the picture is accurate that Boat would probably be too big for Patti.


Catamarans tend to be a lot more stable than others.  We all get motion sick to some degree or another, my daughter is the worst.


----------



## LisaH (Aug 4, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> Ah, another hole in the wall place in Lahaina: 808 Grindz. Their breakfast choices are fantastic, and prices are low (IMO).


We love 808 Grinz. It’s a must to order pancakes or waffles and pay a little extra for its famous mac-nilla sauce. The only problem is parking, you most likely have to pay...


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2018)

Man, I am sooo jones'ing for some pork, some poke and some mac-pancakes.

You guys are killing me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 4, 2018)

We went to Slappy Cakes, which is by the Times Supermarket.  I liked it, but Rick does not like buying breakfast.  He was a cook at Village Inn pancake house for a couple of years, during his teens, and he says breakfast is just too easy and cheap to make.  So he cooks breakfast every day, since he retired, and he takes an electric griddle with us for those pancakes.  I know it's strange.  We check two suitcases.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey, I bring a pineapple spiral cutter....and a wine aerator.

It's the little things.


----------



## pspercy (Aug 4, 2018)

Another good place is CJ's Diner just up the hill from the entrance to Kaanapali:
http://www.cjsmaui.com


----------



## Chrispee (Aug 4, 2018)

Star Noodle is our go-to when staying in Ka’anapali or Lahaina. You’ll want a reservation though.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 4, 2018)

pspercy said:


> Another good place is CJ's Diner just up the hill from the entrance to Kaanapali:
> http://www.cjsmaui.com



CJ's Diner/Deli is also great for a "Road to Hana" lunch.  Go have breakfast at CJ's and order a sandwich for your lunch if you are driving yourself on the Road to Hana.  For around $10 each, they pack a great sandwich, condiments, a canned drink, a bag of chips, a pickle and sliced pineapple.  You pay $10 for deposit on a styrofoam cooler and they pack it with ice and your lunches.  Bring the cooler back and they give you $10.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 4, 2018)

controller1 said:


> CJ's Diner/Deli is also great for a "Road to Hana" lunch.  Go have breakfast at CJ's and order a sandwich for your lunch if you are driving yourself on the Road to Hana.  For around $10 each, they pack a great sandwich, condiments, a canned drink, a bag of chips, a pickle and sliced pineapple.  You pay $10 for deposit on a styrofoam cooler and they pack it with ice and your lunches.  Bring the cooler back and they give you $10.


Nice one!


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 4, 2018)

Love reading this thread.  Have a great time.

My husband is prone to get seasick too but never yet in Hawaii and we have gone on Catamarans from the beach and smaller and longer rafts or Zodiacs or motor boats but never in too rough a weather except once that came up suddenly and we had to go back.

Visibility underwater disappeared completely and we had to skip our second snorkel at Turtle Town but they let us repeat it.  It stopped first at the Molokini Crater which I was disappointed in.  You can snorkel just as well from some beaches closer to you if you don’t want to chance it.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 5, 2018)

We arrived at KBC late last night. After about 2.5 hours of sleep we were up and heading to Haleakala. It was absolutely gorgeous - cold yes but we were ready for that. Yesterday it was very rainy up on top. We spent an hour or two up on top after complete sunrise eating breakfast (we brought with us the Safeway near KBC is being remodeled and now open 24 hours), walking around, just enjoying the fantastic views. Then to Costco, a short stop at Safeway, then back to the Condo for lunch and a rest.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 7, 2018)

mjm1 said:


> I would highly recommend Aloha Mixed Plate on the Kaanapali end of Front Street. Very casual outdoor seating with great local food. They remodeled last year, so we are looking forward to going there this fall. Sounds like you don’t mind rising early, so try breakfast at The Gazebo. Great breakfast including Macadamia Nut Pancakes, but you need to get there before they open. Right on the water with a beautiful view. There are many more, but those two come to mind first.
> 
> Have a great time.
> 
> Mike



Just so everyone knows if you get to the Gazebo late there is a restaurant on the other side of the beach from there call the sea House.  Just as good and a great view.   No wait either.   We were disappointed this visit of Gazebo because we got there at 7 am and it was already 50 people deep.   It opens at 7:30 am.  We were seated at 9:30 am.  The food wasn’t worth the wait.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2018)

We did find the store in Lahaina that sells the Mokka Coffee. It is near the smoke stack. We bought some for ourselves and some as gifts for friends. We returned to Haleakala yesterday afternoon. We took a short nap to get slightly adjusted to the altitude. Then we set off on a hike down into the Cauldera that is technically not a Cauldera but a valley with numerous cinder cones because Haleakala is a Shield Volcano. We hiked down for about 1.5 miles but several thousand feet in altitude. Had a rest and a snack. Then start back up. Then trip up took about twice as long with many short breaks. On the way back up we talked to a young local couple. They had left at 7:30am and hiked all the way across (10miles) and after 10 hours they were almost done. We parked our car in a beautiful spot to watch sunset and ate our picnic dinner. Unfortunately the weather did not cooperate and there were numerous large solid clouds to the west. It was gorgeous to watch and the colour changes in the clouds but we did not get to see the Sun descend into the ocean.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2018)

Our first week was at KBC. We missed a full kitchen and laundry in the room. But enjoyed the AC. This week we are at Hono Koa. No AC but full kitchen and laundry. Last Wednesday we were scheduled to go to Lanai for snorkeling and picnic on the Beach. It was on a RIB/Zodiac type boat. We got out into the main Channel and the Skipper turned around. Hurricane Hector that was 150 miles South was already having a major effect on the winds and waves. The Skipper figured while we would make it to Lanai our trip back in the afternoon was very questionable. We are rescheduled for this Wednesday. Hurricane Hector had a major effect on the local weather for several days - rain, winds, and humidity.

We did go to Mama's Fishhouse for lunch last week. Lunch included an appetizer, drink, and main course for each. The location is right out of the South Pacific. It was a wonderful meal and 2 hours later we walked out about $230 (including tip) lighter. 

Today is a day of rest. We got back too late last night to use the hot tub and pool. Tonight we go to the General Store in Haliimaile for dinner.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds like you're having a great trip.  Keep it up!

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

What unit # are you in at Hono Koa?  We own at Hono Koa, so I am curious.  We own in the Koa units, specifically we stay in 201,301,401 only.  101 is also Koa, but it's Wednesday check-in, so we avoid Wednesdays.  We love that oceanfront view.  

The kitchens at Hono Koa are really equipped well.  The back bedrooms off the hallway are very warm.  The master bedrooms tend to be very comfortable for sleeping.  Love the showers.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Hey, I bring a pineapple spiral cutter....and a wine aerator.
> 
> It's the little things.


We bring a sharp knife and a Pampered Chef pineapple cutter, which is the best we have ever used.  

We will arrive on Maui in one week.  Here we come, Kahana Beach, my RCI exchange, which is guaranteed oceanfront.  So excited to stay there again.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 13, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip!  Thanks for the updates.    Mama's at $230.  Ouch.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We bring a sharp knife and a Pampered Chef pineapple cutter, which is the best we have ever used.
> 
> We will arrive on Maui in one week.  Here we come, Kahana Beach, my RCI exchange, which is guaranteed oceanfront.  So excited to stay there again.



I love my P cutters.  I'll look for the P'amp chef model.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What unit # are you in at Hono Koa?  We own at Hono Koa, so I am curious.  We own in the Koa units, specifically we stay in 201,301,401 only.  101 is also Koa, but it's Wednesday check-in, so we avoid Wednesdays.  We love that oceanfront view.
> 
> The kitchens at Hono Koa are really equipped well.  The back bedrooms off the hallway are very warm.  The master bedrooms tend to be very comfortable for sleeping.  Love the showers.



We are in 303. We did notice that those A.C. Units that have a large hose that goes to a Window have been added to 1 or 2 of the units. We got here through Club Select/Club Combination through DRI. Which means the Owner at Hono Koa is also a DRI Owner and they trade a week here for 10,000 DRI 1 time use points.

We like the kitchen, washer/dryer, and size of the Unit just wish it had AC.

Don't know when you were last here. The lawn by the ocean and sunbathing platform have been shut down because of sinkage of the grounds. Wonder when the HOA is going to fix it?


----------



## controller1 (Aug 13, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Sounds like a great trip!  Thanks for the updates.    Mama's at $230.  Ouch.



And it was lunch!  Mama's makes the price of a Manhattan lunch look reasonable.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 13, 2018)

Well that did include a $40 tip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We are in 303. We did notice that those A.C. Units that have a large hose that goes to a Window have been added to 1 or 2 of the units. We got here through Club Select/Club Combination through DRI. Which means the Owner at Hono Koa is also a DRI Owner and they trade a week here for 10,000 DRI 1 time use points.
> 
> We like the kitchen, washer/dryer, and size of the Unit just wish it had AC.
> 
> Don't know when you were last here. The lawn by the ocean and sunbathing platform have been shut down because of sinkage of the grounds. Wonder when the HOA is going to fix it?



#303 is a Hala unit.  That's a great view from that one.  

Yes, AC would be nice in the afternoons.  Sorry about the heat because it can be warm in summer.  But AC isn't going to happen with the units.  The office has AC.  That's #107.  You can stop in and say hello to Donna and cool off a bit.  She will agree with you that the units need AC, but she knows it ain't going to happen. The units used to have AC, which is why there is that strange looking plug in the master bedroom on the outside wall.   

Our lanais get major sun because the Koa units face directly west, which is great for the sunsets, not so great for the heat.  We close all of the blinds in the afternoon and vacate until it gets close to sunset. 

There is a huge sinkhole from the erosion of the beach.  We have a $1,000 per-week-owned special assessment, payable $100 per year for ten years.  Work is supposed to start very soon.  The HOA BOD made an executive decision to get it done. 

I am okay with the SA because it's much needed work.  Beach erosion is affecting most of the condos and resorts along Lower Honoapiilani Road.  Sands of Kahana has sandbags to keep the water from protruding in areas where they don't want the water.  We will see how that looks next Monday. 

So the new sea wall will be 15 feet back from the current one.  It will be interesting to see how it looks when it is done.  I picture our lanai even closer to the water, but Rick says they may leave a lot of dirt there, so maybe it won't look much different.  I cannot picture what he is talking about. 

The lanai floors and railings were replaced during our trip in late Feb-early March.  The grassy area in front was blocked then, as was the deck by the water.  It was really dangerous, and I am glad no one got hurt. 

Our friends bought at Hale Ono Loa next door, unit on the end of the 2nd floor, closest to Hono Koa.  Anyway, their HOA blames Hono Koa for their erosion issues.  They say it is our fault.  They own a week at Hono Koa and were pretty surprised at the vitriol.  But seriously, the problem is the entire coastline.  It's funny to hear the governor talk about it because it's really not his problem, and he said it's a temporary situation.  The ocean will change and the erosion will end at some point.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2018)

controller1 said:


> And it was lunch!  Mama's makes the price of a Manhattan lunch look reasonable.


I agree.  I have been there twice, both times with a gift certificate from a well-meaning relative.  Pretty place, but too much money.  Give me Paia Fish Market any day.


----------



## controller1 (Aug 13, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I agree.  I have been there twice, both times with a gift certificate from a well-meaning relative.  Pretty place, but too much money.  Give me Paia Fish Market any day.



I think we've been there four times. Each time was with someone who had never been and they thought they had to go.  When we're by ourselves and want to splurge we go to Merriman's. Yes not quite the view but the food is just as good and it is slightly less expensive.  And when we are staying in the Ka'anapali area I much prefer the 12-minute drive to/from Merriman's than the 1-hour drive to Mama's and the 45-minute return drive.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2018)

Yea, I think you can do happy hour at Merrimans...take a nice walk or go see dragon's teeth and come back for dinner ressie......and still spend less.  We love Merrimans too.

Of course, the best dinner is made with our own hands, shared with the ones we love, and finished with a coffee or schnapps on the lanai watching Moana.....

edit:  moana or 'the sea' to be more precise.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 14, 2018)

taterhed said:


> Yea, I think you can do happy hour at Merrimans...take a nice walk or go see dragon's teeth and come back for dinner ressie......and still spend less.  We love Merrimans too.
> 
> Of course, the best dinner is made with our own hands, shared with the ones we love, and finished with a coffee or schnapps on the lanai watching Moana.....


Watching Moana?  Do you have little ones?  Our granddaughter's favorite movie, by far!  She is almost four.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 14, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Watching Moana?  Do you have little ones?  Our granddaughter's favorite movie, by far!  She is almost four.



haha.  ROFLMAO

Sorry.   moana  or maybe Namakaokahai

First, my 'baby' is 26.  But she and I DID watch Moana (the movie) this year in Maui.  We loved it.

Second, I meant--using bad grammar, 'the beach and ocean'

That's cute.

Yes, we watch the 'ocean' after dinner with a drink.  But sometimes also the TV !


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 15, 2018)

So yesterday we took it easy. We drove to the Blow Hole and hiked around a bit. Enjoyed our picnic lunch. Stopped at a bunch of View Points On the way back. Saw one guy hiking back with only one sandal. A bit painful. It turns out his sandal did not break but one of his wife's. So being a Gentleman he gave his wife a Sandal. He said he did take a picture to send his In-laws so they could see how well he treated their daughter.  On the way back we visited a Model Home in a brand new Development only $7million. They are still working on the 2nd Home.  It has gorgeous wood inside and out. But it is Cedar. According to the real estate agent the Contractor told her that if you do not want it to go gray you have to retreat the outside 2 to 3 times per year and the interior once a year.

Today we took a trip to Lanai and snorkeled. Weather was great. Fish were plentiful and a great variety. We actually started this trip a week ago but about half way across the weather took a drastic change to the worse due to Hurricane Hector 150 miles to the South that the Skipper turned around. We would have made it across very easily but the return in the afternoon was questionable. We took the early morning (check in at 6:30am) boat and it only had 15 pasengers. The later boat had 37 passengers. Plus we got 4 hours beach time and the later boat only got 3 hours of beach time. We thought the snorkeling was better just off the beach than the Fish Preserve which was second.


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 17, 2018)

So this is our last day on Maui. We took it easy. We had hoped to snorkel early this morning but the weather did not cooperate. Had fish tacos and beef tongue tacos from a food truck. They were very good. Then we shopped for presents for our two Pet/House Sitters. We are doing laundry here because we have an unexpected trip to Las Vegas a few days after we get back. Patti's nephew from Saudi Arabia is flying in with his Spanish Fiance` to get married in Las Vegas. Patti's nephew is a minor Prince. When Mike (Mischal Bandar Al-Saud) was young his grandfather was the Secretary of Argriculture. His Uncle was and I think still is the Head of the Saudia Air Force. Mike's Father died 25-30 years ago. For health reasons his Mom and Stepfather can not fly in from Florida. Hopefully their health will improve so they can attend the big wedding celebration next year on Gran Canaria. So as far as we know we are the only family that will be able to attend. Thank goodness for Alaska Airmiles and Worldmark. Our only outlay will be a rental car and meals.

So after two weeks in the Ka'anapali we have decided we like the Kihei area better. Because of other scheduled and planned trips (2019 is completely booked [Florida, Cabo, Gleneden Beach, Canmore, Leavenworth, and Seaside]) and we hope to spend several weeks in each Tasmania and Ireland in 2020 we will not make it back to the Hawaiian Islands until 2021. Heck we will only be 67 years young by then. Patti wants to get back too Kauai that year for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 18, 2018)

Wow.  I'm so jelly.

Glad you're enjoying life!  Thanks for the vicarious thrills.


----------



## lockewong (Aug 18, 2018)

holdaer said:


> Hello,
> Thank you for getting this tread started.  My family will be in Maui 3 weeks, Aug 25th and I'm very interested in less expensive restaurant options, (besides Merriman or Fleetwood's on Front Street) and things to do.
> 
> One thing I read about was a coconut farm called, Punakea Palms Coconut Farm.   Has anyone heard of this?  Is it worth it?
> https://www.punakeapalms.com/



We have been to Maui many times for whale season.  I love to cook so we have breakfast and go out for a heavy lunch.  We grill or make pasta in the evenings.  If your timeshare has a full kitchen, take advantage and have breakfast in.  I agree with RickandCindy that breakfast is the most easy meal to prepare.  It is the cheapest and saves time when you want to explore.  Okayzuya Deli in lower Honoapiilani Road is very reasonable and most locals go there for lunch takeout.  The Fish Market in that strip mall has the freshest fish and is easy to pick up a sauce to grill for dinner.  Use your Safeway card for the discounts and go to Costco to stock up on eggs, bread, milk, POG, wine, meat, etc. Da Kitchen is excellent.  If you do not mind the trip to Wailuku, the Millyard shops cater tot eh locals.  The prices will be cheaper in Wailuku.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2018)

lockewong said:


> We have been to Maui many times for whale season.  I love to cook so we have breakfast and go out for a heavy lunch.  We grill or make pasta in the evenings.  If your timeshare has a full kitchen, take advantage and have breakfast in.  I agree with RickandCindy that breakfast is the most easy meal to prepare.  It is the cheapest and saves time when you want to explore.  Okayzuya Deli in lower Honoapiilani Road is very reasonable and most locals go there for lunch takeout.  The Fish Market in that strip mall has the freshest fish and is easy to pick up a sauce to grill for dinner.  Use your Safeway card for the discounts and go to Costco to stock up on eggs, bread, milk, POG, wine, meat, etc. Da Kitchen is excellent.  If you do not mind the trip to Wailuku, the Millyard shops cater tot eh locals.  The prices will be cheaper in Wailuku.


When we are on Maui we most usually do eat breakfast in.  We get fresh papaya from the fruit stand and have yogurt and papaya in the morning. We start out with an early walk, get coffee, and then do a more leisurely walk back to the condo for breakfast.  We may eat breakfast out a few times, but just because we really do enjoy eating that meal out. Then if we go out for lunch we'll have dinner in, or we'll have lunch in, and dinner out.


----------



## taterhed (Aug 18, 2018)

My wife packs in the granola from home.  We are so spoiled with her home-made granola, yogurt and fruit.
I confess...we do always buy sashimi from Costco and lot's of poke from local.


----------



## lockewong (Aug 18, 2018)

taterhed said:


> My wife packs in the granola from home.  We are so spoiled with her home-made granola, yogurt and fruit.
> I confess...we do always buy sashimi from Costco and lot's of poke from local.


Yum.  Homemade granola.  Have you tried the cheeses at Maui Fine Foods, the same road towards Star Noodle?  Good prosciutto and will cut your cheeses to your needs...so if you entertain and want a cheese plate.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 18, 2018)

We’re the total opposite. I don’t want to cook a single meal on vacation, and instead eat out basically every meal possible, always looking for new spots.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2018)

NTP66 said:


> We’re the total opposite. I don’t want to cook a single meal on vacation, and instead eat out basically every meal possible, always looking for new spots.


When there were four of us traveling, dh, me and 2 dds, it got too expensive to eat out every meal.  Plus, believe it or not, I get tired of eating out all the time.


----------



## desjo2117 (Aug 18, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We fly to Maui this Saturday -- August 4, 2018. We will be there for 2 weeks. We are staying 1 week at KBC and 1 week at Hono Koa. We have not been to Maui for 5 years and we have never stayed in the Kaanapali Area. We like Hole-in-the-Wall places to eat and Food Trucks. We enjoy snorkeling, museums, coffee plantations, and Hikes. We already have our ticket for Haleakala Sunrise. Last time we were there we drove around both ends of the Island. We have ziplined several times at Piiholo Ranch.
> 
> Any suggestions for places to go, things to do, and/or places to eat would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desjo2117 (Aug 18, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> We fly to Maui this Saturday -- August 4, 2018. We will be there for 2 weeks. We are staying 1 week at KBC and 1 week at Hono Koa. We have not been to Maui for 5 years and we have never stayed in the Kaanapali Area. We like Hole-in-the-Wall places to eat and Food Trucks. We enjoy snorkeling, museums, coffee plantations, and Hikes. We already have our ticket for Haleakala Sunrise. Last time we were there we drove around both ends of the Island. We have ziplined several times at Piiholo Ranch.
> 
> Any suggestions for places to go, things to do, and/or places to eat would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## desjo2117 (Aug 18, 2018)

Our family go to Maui every year or two for 2 weeks. We cook most meals, but definitely have some favorite places. Aloha Mixed Plate is at the top of the list. They have a nice new remodel of the entire seating area. We go at least twice!
Da Kitchen in Kahalui is our second favorite. We usually go there at least once and one last time before heading home on the night flight. We tried two new places which we enjoyed. Monkeypod by Merriman’s for a very nice happy hour and view. Maui Pie in Kihei was another new stop for delicious pie. Just take a look at their website and you will see what I mean! We always enjoy Duke’s, and I must have their Hula Pie.


----------



## NTP66 (Aug 18, 2018)

If you enjoy hula pie, nobody - and I mean nobody - makes a better version of it than Kimo’s. Their peanut butter hula pie was one of the best things we ate the entire trip, and I would go back again to have that as my dinner.


----------

